# Berlin Lake Area Fishing Report 5/8/2020



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Thank you to everyone who has helped update our reports with their own reports and checking in on how they've done. It's appreciated and helps validate what we are hearing! For those of you who have asked and wondered, with the governor's restrictions being somewhat lifted on 5/12, we expect to expand our hours later next week and hope to hear more reports which should help expand these weekly updates. 

White bass continue to be caught in the Mahoning, although we expect it is nearing an end. As of yesterday, we are still hearing of between 5 and 20 fish being caught, primarily on Gulp Minnows, Rooster Tails, and 2-3" Twister Tails on 1/8 oz and 1/16 oz jigs. 

Crappie- We are finally hearing of some nice numbers of crappie being caught, primarily in Deer Creek in shallow water, but the reports are still limited to just a few anglers in shallow bays or fishing in kayaks. Look for the crappie to turn on quickly as the weather is showing low 70s as of Thursday next week. 

Bass- We are hearing multiple reports of the bass staging to spawn on their beds and being in very shallow water in Walborn and in Deer Creek. 

Walleye- With the temps warming up very quickly, look for walleye in the willows next weekend or sooner as they will be ready to feed. Target them with Whistler Jigs or Fireball jigs tipped with Nightcrawlers or Leeches. 

Catfish- Catfish have been very active in the last few days at the Deer Creek Spillway late at night and early in the morning. Target them with Berkley/Gulp Catfish bait, Shrimp, or Nightcrawlers fished near the bottom.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

Great report guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Tall Tales said:


> Thank you to everyone who has helped update our reports with their own reports and checking in on how they've done. It's appreciated and helps validate what we are hearing! For those of you who have asked and wondered, with the governor's restrictions being somewhat lifted on 5/12, we expect to expand our hours later next week and hope to hear more reports which should help expand these weekly updates.
> 
> White bass continue to be caught in the Mahoning, although we expect it is nearing an end. As of yesterday, we are still hearing of between 5 and 20 fish being caught, primarily on Gulp Minnows, Rooster Tails, and 2-3" Twister Tails on 1/8 oz and 1/16 oz jigs.
> 
> ...










Giddy up in "the willows at Berlin" walleye!


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

great job thank you you're appreciated more then you know


----------



## jjanda (Nov 11, 2018)

I fished Berlin on Sunday from noon until 6:00. The water temp was around 52. All the fish I marked were in 30+ fow. Tried fishing the willows with no success. The fish I marked were definitely in a negative feeding mood. The only bites I got were from rigging live bait and a slip float set at 28-33 ft. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trapperebeck (Feb 28, 2019)

Well this SUCKY weather SUCKS ! Hopefully it has to get better & NO RAIN either . Only took my boat out twice so far this year . First time water temp was 53 , second time it was 58 & now l bet its way below the first time we went out .


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I hope the forecast the end of week is off, rain will warm up the water but it’s going be a wet one. Crappies should move into the willows I think.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

I slayed the crappie deep in March but since then I'm pretty sure the crappie have moved to the south of France


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

The bite is on if u hire the right captain on craps!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

brad crappie said:


> The bite is on if u hire the right captain on craps!


I’ll guide him!!


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

LOL the right guide? I don't know if that's a good idea cuz I can't speak French non parlez-vous francais


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

UPDATE: There are still more white bass in the river! We are getting daily reports from a regular that is averaging more than 20 fish per hour. Yesterday he caught over 30 with about 15 "Fish Ohio" fish. Females still have eggs in them.


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

UPDATE 2: Our regular reported back he caught 63 white bass in about 3 hours. Pictures are on Facebook!


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks Tall Tales!

Got my yard work done today so I’m going to give it a shot tomorrow.


----------

